# House Barrett in Germany



## kularing (Aug 24, 2006)

Does anyone have a dog from House Barrett in Germany? I was wondering how they were. I know a woman who is looking at getting a dog from them, and was wondering if they are reputable etc. 

Thanks!!


----------



## mahhi22 (Jul 14, 2009)

I have a deposit down for a pup from Dagmar. If my wishes come true, my pup will come from the Yanka/Buddy breeding in late summer. I never imagined I’d be getting a dog from Germany, but I wanted my next GSD to be a LC and in my search came across the HB website. I considered reputable US breeders who occasionally get a LC pup from a short coat breeding, but kept going back again and again to admire the HB dogs. I found the dogs so beautiful and the way Dagmar wrote about them, even in her imperfect English, I could tell she deeply cared for them. In my email exchanges with her I asked for references from owners in the US. She gave me several and they all came back glowing. There are also a couple of HB owners that live near me in WA State. I have personally met one man and his HB male. The dog is MAGNIFICENT with a nice, nice temperament. This fellow has also met Dagmar and visited her kennel in Germany while on a European vacation. He had nothing but good things to say about her and her kennel. I’ve also had email contact with a woman who has a HB female. But we haven’t been able to coordinate a meeting. She has emailed me photos of her dog and told me I will not regret my decision of getting a HB pup. 

When I emailed the US breeders I had previously contacted to let them know I decided to go with someone in else, they wanted to know who I selected. To my delight, they let me know I made a good choice J


----------



## spiritsmom (Mar 1, 2003)

If you don't mind my asking, how much is the shipping going to cost for your pup?


----------



## mahhi22 (Jul 14, 2009)

Shipping costs are approx $500 to Canada or US.


----------



## DHau (Feb 24, 2007)

I was just looking at HB website and love their dogs too. As I was looking at the website, I was wondering if anybody here had any experiences with them. I am a bit hesitant with working with a kennel overseas so feedback would be appreciated.


----------



## mahhi22 (Jul 14, 2009)

DHau, see my post above. I am currently on the waiting list for a HB pup.


----------



## DJLuna (Jul 30, 2011)

I have a German Shepherd of Haus Barrett, have been visiting the breeder quite some times and they are awesome! I am from The Netherlands and in 2004 we bought Luna, breeders name Venja vom Haus Barrett. On their site you will find pictures of our dog too. We let the breeder choose the dog for us, after we described what kind of dog we wanted....and believe me we got exactly the dog we desribed! While still living in Holland, we always visited the breeder on our way to Austria for holidays. When we emigrated to Canada in 2006, our dog unfortunately had to fly a day later then us and Dagmar of Haus Barrett was so kind to take our dog for a few days and bring her to the airport in Frankfurt. Seeiing webpages of German Shepherds in Canada, the prizes, how the dogs look.....I know already that whenever happens something to my Luna, I will get another puppy of Haus Barrett!
Aly Slotboom-Hadderingh Profiel - hyves.nl


----------



## Destinysmom (Aug 8, 2012)

I have two dogs from Dagmar. Destiny age 6 and Tahnee age 1. Dagmar has been over to visit us twice and has become a good friend. Destiny got very sick at age two and almost died, she is fine now and we got little sister last year. Tahnee is out of Olympia and Tyson, an awesome female. Both dogs have completely different personalities, size and hair. Dagmar raises top shelf German Shepherds, I can not imagine my life without my girls. I searched for 10 years and knew Dagmar 6 before buying Destiny.


----------

